# Oregon LYS



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

So next week we are taking a jaunt to Oregon. My daughter has college visits at University of Oergon in Eugene on Thursday and on Friday, she has a visit at Univ of Portland.

Any Oregonians here who can recommend LYS's for ME to visit?

On another note, our plan is to move to Oregon next summer so this visit will also be somewhat of a scouting mission. I have stayed in hotels in Beaverton, visited Mt St Helens and Mt Hood and that is pretty much all I know about Oregon. I would prefer to live near Portland but where is what I wonder. I have done some internet research but my searches have amounted to nothing. We'll be downsizing and I would REALLY prefer to build my own place to my own needs ( meaning I want a supersized craft space a decent kitchen and bathroom - thats all I care about) so I'm guessing we should look at where to buy land - any suggestions?


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

If you're thinking a "little bit of country" but close enough to "have" Portland and all its offerings as well, take a look at little Albany - nice, open green fields; low hills, sunshine, clean air. Don't live there myself but every time we drive through on our way to Eugene I fall in love with it again. Eugene is nice, too, but definitely a college town.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Albany is a bit of a drive from Portland, though. I'd move a little closer, maybe Molalla, Canby, Hillsboro. Sandy is really pretty too, but it's still a bit of a drive too. Google Mapquest, and put in Portland, Or. Then write down the little towns around Portland, and check them out when you get there. Portland is probably the most expensive to live, so is Vancouver, WA. Also, you don't have tax in Oregon, so you need to think about that too. I live in Washington, and I think it is more expensive to live in Washington than Oregon; I've lived both places. Good luck in your search!



jinkers said:


> If you're thinking a "little bit of country" but close enough to "have" Portland and all its offerings as well, take a look at little Albany - nice, open green fields; low hills, sunshine, clean air. Don't live there myself but every time we drive through on our way to Eugene I fall in love with it again. Eugene is nice, too, but definitely a college town.


----------



## triknitter (May 8, 2011)

My pick would be Knit Purl. They are located at 
1101 SW Alder in Portland. They have a website you can look at as well. Lovely shop, helpful and cheerful sales staff and yummy yarn. I like the fact that there is no sales tax in Oregon.....it is almost like a built in discount and helps me justify my purchase.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Google Mapquest, and put in Portland, Or. Then write down the little towns around Portland, and check them out when you get there. Portland is probably the most expensive to live, so is Vancouver, WA. Also, you don't have tax in Oregon, so you need to think about that too. I live in Washington, and I think it is more expensive to live in Washington than Oregon; I've lived both places. Good luck in your search!


I was thinking more of suburbs around Portland. I did some searches and more or less understood that NW Portland is nicer than NE but that means nothing to me LOL. My daughter will live on campus if she chooses Univ of Oregon ( its her first choice) so I am not forced to live anywhere based on schools.

I am so looking forward to all that clean air and beautiful scenery and the biggest PLUS would be NORMAL weather. I am so over 100+ degree weather its not funny.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

triknitter said:


> My pick would be Knit Purl. They are located at
> 1101 SW Alder in Portland. They have a website you can look at as well. Lovely shop, helpful and cheerful sales staff and yummy yarn. I like the fact that there is no sales tax in Oregon.....it is almost like a built in discount and helps me justify my purchase.


Thank You - it really helps to have an address!


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

Angelika's Yarn store is downtown. Great selection. Get off he streetcar at 1st and Harrison after it goes through the Portland State campus.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

i will be in Portland, myself, in a couple of weeks. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are some Portland LYS

Twisted - 2310 NE Broadway, Portland, OR 97232

Happy Knits - 1620 SE Hawthorn Blvd., Portland, OR 97214

These two are Favorites of mine - very helpful staff

and here are some more:

Yarn Garden - 1413 SE Hawthorne Blvd,Portland, OR 97214

Close Knit - 2140 NE Alberta, Portland, OR 97211

The Naked Sheep - 2142 N Killingsworth, Portland, OR 97217

Make One - 10558 SE Main St., Milwaukie OR, 97222 ( my local one that I go to often - Melissa is very helpful)

All About Yarn - 11945 SW Pacific, Hwy, Tigard, OR 97223

And then there's Yarnia where you decide what fibers you want and they put them together for you.

Yarnia - 4183 SE Division St., Portland, OR 97202

There are many suburbs to check out too. Damascus is nice, outside of Oregon City is also pretty, Redland is very country, Out Sunnyside Rd has lots of new housing developments, These are all on the East side of Portland. I'm on the East side and would never move to the West side of the river - too much traffic for me. Although traffic is getting bad all over the Portland area because we are growing so much. I live in Milwaukie and I like it just fine. Close to everything.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

OH..I want to move to Oregon! Can I move in with you??? I'll bring my stash (just kidding).....I really want to move to Oregon though; I just hate California.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree with Grandma Laurie, I live on the east side as well & wouldn't move to the west side at all, for the same reasons. Try this website, it might give you ideas:

http://www.rmls.com/RC2/UI/Home.asp

That's where I found the home I live in. Hey! When you move here, you can join our monthly knitting get-togethers!

Good Luck,
Diane


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I want to move back to the Oregon coast also!!!...I'm SO over Florida!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey...I've lived in Ashland, Medford, On the coast at Port Orford and Gold Beach...now I live in the Willamette Valley in Corvallis (Oregon State U.) We are about one and a half hours from Portland, and an hour from the coast. I love it here. Gorgeous fall foliage and it is a small college town. If I can answer questions or help you with info about areas, just ask.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

knittingagain said:


> I agree with Grandma Laurie, I live on the east side as well & wouldn't move to the west side at all, for the same reasons. Try this website, it might give you ideas:
> 
> http://www.rmls.com/RC2/UI/Home.asp
> 
> ...


Thanks for this URL - it is the best resource till date.

Glad I asked about West and East side as the traffic would be a major issue for me. I hate traffic. In all the years I have lived in my development, the traffic has been a nightmare along with all the constant road construction!

Thanks for this information - it is definitely a huge help and I can start planning a few scouting trips instead of aimlessly driving around.

There are so many LYS in Oregon - I just love that! and its a YES to the knitting group!


----------



## carughooker (Oct 29, 2011)

Always welcome on the Coast. Brookings has the best weather!!


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree with Grandma Laurie also... Born and raised in Portland... Have lived briefly in Omaha NE and Kansas City Mo and of course there is no place like Oregon... Back to living in Portland... I too prefer the east side... Downsized & moved to Gresham 3 years ago.

My daughter, who I now live with, is a Real Estate Broker so if you would like to PM me she could probably give you advice about about the live-abilities, price comparisons etc of different locations.
PatSam


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanx for the PM. Hope Patti can help you. Perhaps we'll meet in your quest for Portland housing and LYS's.
PatSam


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't live in OR, we are in beautiful WA state, but Molalla is nice - close to PDX and to Mt Hood, and the Columbia River. Good location. And a little bit country.
Dot


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

Portland has wonderful public transportation , bus, streetcar and MAX. Sold my car two years ago. I live in the 
Pearl where there are two LYS. The NW side is easy to get around. East and west streets are alphabetical north of Burnside. North and south streets are numbered up from the river. Wish other quadrants were the same. Enjoy Oregon!
.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Except when you have fog and Gold Beach is sunny... LOL Hi carughooker... I'm just up the coast from you... We went up to Coos Bay/ North Bend today to pick up a new computer for me.. YAY!!! It was foggy all the way up the coast... I do have to agree with you about Brookings weather.. oh my we have had a beautiful summer haven't we??

I love Oregon... I have lived in California..., Arizona and Oregon and I love it here more than any other place I have lived but there were things about every place I live that I love.. LOL I have been looking to relocate up the coast a bit and I like to look through MSN's realestate site.. its been fun looking at all the nice houses... with out leaving my home.. LOL



carughooker said:


> Always welcome on the Coast. Brookings has the best weather!!


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

dwernars said:


> So next week we are taking a jaunt to Oregon. My daughter has college visits at University of Oergon in Eugene on Thursday and on Friday, she has a visit at Univ of Portland.
> 
> Any Oregonians here who can recommend LYS's for ME to visit?
> 
> ...


Oh my, Eastside vs. Westside. Born and raised in Ptld 67yrs ago and I have lived on both sides of the river, east and west, Tigard, Sherwood, Beaverton, NE and SE Portland. I prefer the west side, it is newer and cleaner. I would recommend 'The Pearl' in NW Portland, however Gresham area is nice if you want land.
Another LYS in Beaverton, 'For Yarn's Sake' on 11679 SW Beaverton Hillsdale Hwy. 
pm me if you want a great realtor!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

If I had to pick between Western Washington, and Wester Oregon to live, it would definitely be Oregon! Washington is so wet, I feel like I'm swimming everywhere! lol 
Good luck in where ever you choose to live. I think you will enjoy Oregon a lot.


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm in Portland often. My son lives in the Sellwood area (southeast part of the city). Years back he lived in Eugene (teaching not as a student). I stayed in both places recently. Eugene is lovely but Portland has more to offer in lifestyle. I was born and raised in NYCity and think Portland reminds me of the way NY was 30 or 40 years ago. It has been called Little San Francisco. Portland and vicinity is a yarnie's heaven. I usually rent a small home for my stays. My family moved to the west coast many years ago but my DH's job (NYFD) job prevented me from following. We plan to go west permanently in the next year or so. Over the years I have been in most of the shops that have been mentioned.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

marlo said:


> I'm in Portland often. My son lives in the Sellwood area (southeast part of the city). Years back he lived in Eugene (teaching not as a student). I stayed in both places recently. Eugene is lovely but Portland has more to offer in lifestyle. I was born and raised in NYCity and think Portland reminds me of the way NY was 30 or 40 years ago. It has been called Little San Francisco. Portland and vicinity is a yarnie's heaven. I usually rent a small home for my stays. My family moved to the west coast many years ago but my DH's job (NYFD) job prevented me from following. We plan to go west permanently in the next year or so. Over the years I have been in most of the shops that have been mentioned.


I love the Sellwood area! My grandmother lived there for many years two houses up from Sellwood Park. I lived in Sellwood too for a couple of years right near the bluff. Beautiful place!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

be aware that it rains.. and the wind blows... when we moved to the west side of Oregon when I got my hair cut I said to cut it so that it still looks nice when the wind blows..LOL Tourists use umbrellas in a mist.. locals will haul them out when its a downpour... you will learn these things... just remember how beautiful everything is... its because it rains a lot...LOL We cherrish our nice sunny days... we all seem to come out of the woodwork...


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

dwernars said:


> I have done some internet research but my searches have amounted to nothing.


I grew up in the greater Portland area and still have lots of family living there. Housing prices there are pretty steep, so prepare yourself for that.

Put a pin in the map where you think you'd like to live, then draw a circle with a 25 mile radius -- or whatever distance you're willing to drive or communte. (They do have GREAT public transportation there.) Write down all the little town that fall within that circle. Think about what things you want in a town -- weather, population, social mix, political mix, per capita income, etc. Then go to a site called * city-data.com* and find out all those details and more about each city. It'll make your decision making a lot easier.

This is exactly how we found the town we're living in now and dearly love.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> dwernars said:
> 
> 
> > I have done some internet research but my searches have amounted to nothing.
> ...


Very interesting - thanks for the great tip


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

We have lots or LYS, around here, all depends on your likes, dislikes, and proximity to were you are staying or move. I like my LYS Twisted, not only they have very knowledgeable qnd friendly people working, it is easy to find parking, they are open 7 days a week from 9 am to 8 pm and they have some of the best classes. Oh, I don't have any invested interest on the shop, they are just nice. They are located on 2310 NE Broadway St, close to Lloyd Center. 
Good luck and enjoy our beautiful city and everything that has to offer


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Ronie said:


> be aware that it rains.. and the wind blows... when we moved to the west side of Oregon when I got my hair cut I said to cut it so that it still looks nice when the wind blows..LOL Tourists use umbrellas in a mist.. locals will haul them out when its a downpour... you will learn these things... just remember how beautiful everything is... its because it rains a lot...LOL We cherrish our nice sunny days... we all seem to come out of the woodwork...


Hey you forgot to say how friendly we are


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

dwernars said:


> So next week we are taking a jaunt to Oregon. My daughter has college visits at University of Oergon in Eugene on Thursday and on Friday, she has a visit at Univ of Portland.
> 
> Any Oregonians here who can recommend LYS's for ME to visit?
> 
> On another note, our plan is to move to Oregon next summer so this visit will also be somewhat of a scouting mission. I have stayed in hotels in Beaverton, visited Mt St Helens and Mt Hood and that is pretty much all I know about Oregon. I would prefer to live near Portland but where is what I wonder. I have done some internet research but my searches have amounted to nothing. We'll be downsizing and I would REALLY prefer to build my own place to my own needs ( meaning I want a supersized craft space a decent kitchen and bathroom - thats all I care about) so I'm guessing we should look at where to buy land - any suggestions?


With having lived in Oregon since 1964, I would recommend you research the job market and the crime in each area. There are areas in Portland (I do not know exact locations.) that have gangs pretty bad. I have always lived in the Eugene area. (NOT good things in the city politics here, not much in the area of GOOD entertainment like Portland area has.) The weather is rather mild compared to the rest of the US. We do get it cold, but not as cold as other parts of the US. Albany is a small community, but bad with drugs.


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

For a coastal town Brookings is beautiful even in winter time they get sunshine. It is considered the Banana belt of Oregon. I love it there and in Gold Beach. If my grandson hadnt moved in with me to go to college here in Grants Pass, another nice place with 2 year college here and SOU 4 year college very close to us here. I lived in the Beaverton Hillsdale area of Portland but I LOVE Corvallis it is a nice rather small college town. I am trying to convince my grandson on either SOU in Ashland or Oregon State in Corvallis.

Carolyn aka OregonCaro


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I went to college in Ashland when it was just Southern Oregon College. The town has 'grown up' a lot since then but I still love it there...pretty country, cute town.

Love Corvallis...it is gorgeous in the fall...the last of the pretty leaves are falling today in a hard rain. We live on the NE edge of town but we are about to be encircled with apartments. The college population has exploded and everyone with a little money is building apartments either for students or low cost housing. It's a shame but inevitable I guess.


----------

